# Magna Router Table Parts



## rondu67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where to buy parts for a Magna router Table? I need the 
T-square that slides on the surface, and a mounting plate for a craftsman router.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the T square is for routing things like the ends of stiles just use a mitre sled against the fence instead.


----------

